# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Mijn benen vind ik te dik

## roosan2000

Hoi,, ik ben een meisje van 13,,
en ik vind mijn boven benen niet mooi ik vind ze erg dik.
ik sport drie keer per week , handbal doe ik aan.
zou het daar door komen??
ik heb altijd al wel stevige benen gehad maar ik vind dat eigenlijk helemaal niet mooi!!!
ik zou graag wat dunner zijn in mijn benen want nu klopt het niet ,
mijn bovenlijf is namelijk slank dus rond mijn buik enzo.
maar dan kom je bij me benen aan en die zijn dan heel anders
ik zou graag geholpen worden ik kan hier niet meer tegen!!
ik zou me uiterlijk willen veranderen voor dat ik nog naar de middelbare school ga!
zouden jullie me willen helpen??
ik hoop het wel,,
Reageer snel,,
en alvast heeeeeel erg bedankt!!!

xx :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leontien

Wat goed dat je lekker veel sport! Doe je na dat je gesport hebt, strekoefeningen? Want het blijkt dat met bepaalde yoga-oefeningen en dus ook strekoefeningen je slankere benen kunt krijgen. Daarnaast ben je ook nog in de groei, dus ga geen drastische maatregelen nemen.

----------

